# Uplay Speicherstände Plattformübergreifend?



## Lightbringer667 (31. Juli 2014)

*Uplay Speicherstände Plattformübergreifend?*

Ich habe bei einem Freund ein UPlay Spiel (AC Revelations) recht ausführlich angespielt. Gibt es denn jetzt eine Möglichkeit meinen Xbox Spielstand via Uplay mit auf den PC zu nehmen, wo ich das Spiel in Steam habe, oder muss ich von vorne anfangen. Das Wäre zwar doof aber immer noch machbar, da ich ja gerade mal den Prolog und die erste Sequenz gespielt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2014)

Also, so weit ich weiß geht so was ganz allgemein nicht, allein weil es uplay ja AFAIK nicht für die Konsole gibt, oder?  WENN überhaupt, dann müsstest Du ja mindestens den gleichen Account nutzen, damit es "gültig" ist - ansonsten könnte ja jeder hingehen und irgendeinen Spielstand von der Konsole für sein uplay nutzen inkl. Achievements usw ^^  Zudem unterscheiden sich Konsolen- und PC-Version ja auch oft, wenn auch nur in Details. Da wird es auch rein technisch kaum funktionieren, außer der Spielstand würde lediglich die Infos enthalten "Speicherpunkt 37 wurde erreicht"


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Juli 2014)

Doch, uplay gibt es für Konsole. Kommt mit den spielen mit. Hab das Spiel jetzt sozusagen 2x auf dem account. Zum einen für PC, an meinen ACC gebunden, zum anderen für Xbox. Der unterschied ist, dass das Xbox Spiel nicht an den account gebunden wird sondern nur diese credits und achievements ansammelt. 

Aber wahrscheinlich geht es nicht. Ich kann meine Spielstände zwar am PC in der cloud speichern und wo anders wieder abrufen, aber nicht an der Konsole. Schade


----------

